# please help



## babybiggles (May 1, 2006)

the other day i had a scan at my assistance coz i am always in so much pain with the fertility clinic (think thye have had enough of me and they wouldnt let my hubby in the room, we not bad but we have been so messed around for three years since we have been seing them we now have basically almost complained and our gp has got us in for a scan coz they wouldnt let me have one. i just wanted to see if my pcos was any worse that was all i have lost 2 stone and am trying to get healthier and fitter but the pain is constant severe period pain all month every month and i am worried thats all i was on day 22  
and i was given a day 21 result of 64.5 is that a good result ? also i just want to know does clomid improove your egg quality or are they still rubbish and it just causes you to ovulate? 
they then started harping on it was to early to tell me if i was pregnant but they gave me a pregnancy test and told me to test? why i am getting period pains i know i am not pregnant but now my mind is convincing my body i am which is pure torture i am only gonna get hurt again i have been ttc 3 years an nothing i never ever even think about pregnacy testing its the last thing i believe can happen to me but now i am dreaming and pretending and i know its all gonna end in tears( positive thinking i am not known for :-(  but can i also ask something please dont think i am being insensitive asking it here i am not but the scan lady has put doubt in my mind can pcos cause birth defects  ie heart defects and can it cause blighted ovums i know a babies heart is formed by week 6 but becuase i had pcos did that cause my sons illness i keep thinking about it and if i was ever lucky to concieve again will my eggs just never be good enough  i am thiking  and worrying about something i havent even achieved again but m mind is going round a and round in circles sorry i hope i havnt upset anyone asking this i just cant stop thinking about it all 

lisa


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

 for you, dh and your ds hun.  I don't know if 64.5 is a good result(sorry have no idea), the only thing I can say is that clomid helps you ovulate.  I don't think it does anything to the quality of the eggs (but again I could be wrong!!  )  But please don't despair cos I'm one proof that clomid can work, good luck with it all hun.  Hope this helps anyway, 

Sam


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

babygiggles  you have a lot going on it that head of yours hunny + it dont sound like you have been given any info from the hospital you are attending for that i am sorry as i know how important it is to have faith in those who are treating you

as for egg quality as far as i am aware clomid does not improve egg quality, clomid just tricks you into producing more FSH + therfore producing more follicles in the hope it can produce more eggs if you ovulate naturally or at least one egg if you ovulate irregular or not at all

your day 21 proges i dont know weather that is a good result i have always just been told its fine + not paid attention to figures but i am sure someone will pop on who has more knowledge in thet department but you could always go to your GP + ask for him to explain all results that you have been given for a profesional outlook on your results which will probably settle your mind more

as for birth defects + PCOS i have never heard anything like this but again i am not a PCOS sufferer so can really comment maybe a post on peer support could enlighten you a little more but again i think maybe you need to speak to your GP for proper reasurance

i hope you get sorted 

xxx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya babygiggles 

 

I don't know about the rest of your questions i'm afraid but a result of 64.5 is good, it indicates you have ovulated. i think its anything over 30 or 40 indicates ovulation XX


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

cleg said:


> as for egg quality as far as i am aware clomid does not improve egg quality, clomid just tricks you into producing more FSH + therfore producing more follicles in the hope it can produce more eggs if you ovulate naturally or at least one egg if you ovulate irregular or not at all




I think Clomid makes you produce more oestrogen by making your brain think you're not producing enough.

If you're worried about egg quality I think you can have an FSH test at the start of your cycle, and I'm sure there's plenty of information about FSH levels around the site - I've only had mine tested once and I think it was OK. Nobody's mentioned it since, anyway


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks mrs trellis my brain is  at the mo, meant folicles not FSH 

i would think that an FSH blood test is one of the 1st ports of call along with day 21 so if this hasnt been done i would ask for one 

xxx


----------



## babybiggles (May 1, 2006)

i think i have had two fsh done dont know any results for them never been told  is it to do with your egg resere? or your hormones and the menopause i dont even know what sort of result i should have or what it means


i am  stupid i know all i get told is after day 21 what my progestrone result is i have no idea when i ovulate and what i need to be lookking out for we just bd from day 9 throuh to about day 21 then i generally get my period on day 30 onwards god why is ttc so imposible its not fair 

lisa


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

your FSH levels ideally want to be below 10 but if they aint dont worry as they can fluctuate throughout your cycle, if you go for more invasive TX they dont like it to be too high

as for TTC i would have BMS every other day from CD 10/11 dont worry hunny  clomid can lengthen or shorten your cycles, as someone has said it does look like you have ovulated by your proges results you are doing everything you can hun i know its alot of stress + pressure but you really need to relax

its not recomended that PCOS suffers use OPK's but have you thought of charting you temps ? this wont tell you you are going to ovulate but it will let you know when you have, i personally stuck to regular BMS then there is no chance you miss OV time 

xxx


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

babybiggles said:


> i think i have had two fsh done dont know any results for them never been told is it to do with your egg resere? or your hormones and the menopause i dont even know what sort of result i should have or what it means
> 
> i am stupid i know all i get told is after day 21 what my progestrone result is i have no idea when i ovulate and what i need to be lookking out for we just bd from day 9 throuh to about day 21 then i generally get my period on day 30 onwards god why is ttc so imposible its not fair
> 
> lisa


I wasn't told the results for mine either - I had to ask for them in the end. My FSH is about 5, which I think is alright. Yours is probably fine too, which is why they haven't told you anything.

Don't let them keep you in the dark! It's your body, and those are your records! You have every right to see them and ask what they all mean.

Have you tried charting your morning temperature? It's worked really well for me this month, in combination with a ClearBlue fertility monitor. Your temperature should go up at ovulation, and stay up until your period...or your BFP.

Ahh... Cleg... you've said that already.


----------



## FoxB (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Lisa,

64 is good, anything above 30 is good so you have definitely ovulated.

I agree with the others, start to chart your cycle. I know when I am ovulating and I know when I am 'not' pregnant days before my period is due. It saves a lot of money being spent on OPK and pregnancy tests! I read a book called 'Taking Charge of your Fertility' by Toni Weschler and it helped me loads. It tells you everything you need to know about your cycle and how to chart it, and when the best time to conceive is. 

Sadly, I am still not pregnant after 2 1/2 years of trying but reading the book and finding out about my body/cycle has helped us loads along the way.

I hope your situation improves soon Lisa,

Take care


----------

